
Introducing Deploy Previews in Netlify - bobfunk
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/07/20/introducing-deploy-previews
======
calavera
being able to see pull requests deployed live without compromising production
changed drastically the way we work as a team and we build our front-end
applications. I can't wait to get other people's feedback.

